# My puppy is drooling a lot.



## pinoyGSD (Oct 27, 2009)

My 4 1/2 month puppy is drooling a lot. I woke up this morning and found him soaking wet. At first I thought he peed!

Eating well, drinking and pooping normal, no change in energy. What could have caused this? What should i do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Is he only drooling in his crate or all the time?


----------



## pinoyGSD (Oct 27, 2009)

all the time since this morning. Actually I took him out of his crate so not to soak his neck and body.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

teething 
could be hot


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Dogs also drool alot if they are nervous/anxious, any reason he might be either?


----------



## pinoyGSD (Oct 27, 2009)

He may be teething. We live in Kansas and currently snowing so its not the temp. 

Not nervous or anxoius either. Should I take to vet? He seems normal just drooling a lot. Checked his mouth found no injuries or broken teeth. I think his gum is a little sore.


----------



## jjones22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep my pup also drools a lot when he is in his crate....but thats the only time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he could be hot in the crate


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

drooling scares me, especially in excess. it can be an indicator of digestive difficulties/upset stomach, i think. i'd be concerned.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats weird. I was reading online it could be anything from a hurt tooth, to poisioning, to a forgein object.
I would call your vet.
Esp if he was soaking wet.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i know its not the same, but one of my cats drools a LOT if he smells ben-gay or any other menthol type smell...like face and neck will be soaked. Do you have any new scents or anything like that around him?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is your puppy okay?


----------



## pinoyGSD (Oct 27, 2009)

Took my puppy to the vet on Friday. Vet says maybe due to teething. If drooling does not improve by Monday, need to do blood test to test liver.

Good thing, drooling stopped Sunday morning. Looks like it is due to teething. His missing one teeth, and 2 adult teeth ready to pop out in his front molars.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope everything goes ok!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awww poor guy. Hope he gets some teething relief soon!


----------

